

Impostoritis: A Lifelong, but Treatable, Condition - Frostine
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/future_tense/2014/03/imposter_syndrome_how_the_president_of_harvey_mudd_college_copes.html

======
hadees
I don't think it's just a woman's issue. I've struggled with this myself until
recently when I got 3 out of the 4 jobs I applied to a couple weeks after
getting laid off.

~~~
gcb0
Yep. impostor syndrome never was associated with gender. She just picked the
low hanging fruit.

Impostor syndrome applies to everyone who still lacks close friends in a
particular social occasion. So it's very common on all steam folks since most
have social anxiety, hence take a long time to make close friends.

~~~
gopher1
Can you elaborate on the relation between imposter syndrome and lacking close
friends?

------
s_dev
Why does it seem like STEM grads disproportionately suffer more from impostor
syndrome while business grads seem to disproportionately suffer less?

~~~
zwieback
Probably the nature of the work - it's easier to feel like an impostor if
success is primarily defined by detailed knowledge of the field. I suspect
that in the business field you can't succeed unless you're comfortable
portraying incomplete or speculative information as fact. Just guessing,
though.

------
gcb0
Her department would get more varied backgrounds if she did her job and
improved teaching and update the curriculum instead of doing the campus
therapist job.

All the smart people, whatever the gender, are probably applying elsewhere.

~~~
CreRecombinase
What makes you qualified to say that? You think smart people aren't applying
to Harvey Mudd?

